# TPU Anonymous.  Major Addicts only.



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, I joined TPU quite a few months for the Case Modding Gallery, but in the past few months have found myself spending TONS of time in the forums...reading, posting, etc.  

I think I am an addict.  I was just wondering how many other are addicted.

This place is GREAT, though my boss may argue that, since I spend all my time here now.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Count me in



I knew you were addicted.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, I post daily.... of course.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 3, 2009)

TPU Junkie Here!!


----------



## a111087 (Jun 3, 2009)

i post daily.  yet i don't spend much time on this site.  i just red the news, post my thoughts, and go to some other site.

so, i do post daily, but i'm not an addict


----------



## twilyth (Jun 3, 2009)

My name is I. P. Daily, but the "P." stands for post.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

twilyth said:


> My name is I. P. Daily, but the "P." stands for post.



HAHAHAHA    You are an addict.

Its funny all the peeps I knew would be here have jumped in already...3870, Asylum, h3ll, etc.  We need help....

DAMNIT, my boss just came out and said "get off that forum and get to work"...

Whoops.  Be back later...


----------



## Evo85 (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont always post daily. Mainly because I dont have as much to offer that others here do. I help out where I can. Sometimes give my opinion of things....

 But, I probably spend 3-4 hours a day on here. So, call that what you will.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in....


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

Evo85 said:


> I dont always post daily. Mainly because I dont have as much to offer that others here do. I help out where I can. Sometimes give my opinion of things....
> 
> *But, I probably spend 3-4 hours a day on here. So, call that what you will.*



This is what we call addicted.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 3, 2009)

JATownes said:


> This is what we call addicted.  HAHAHAHA



and 6hrs+?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> and 6hrs+?



LOL ...

I spent a total of about 8hrs on TPU today.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

Tpu is my home page, and i post a few times a day.
With the odd break like moving house and work  getting in the way my post count suffers .


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Hell, I still posted daily while I was studying abroad in Argentina!  TPU =


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hell, I still posted daily while I was studying abroad in Argentina!  TPU =



Sweet how was Argentina ?, but Posting while driving a coach is alittle difficult lol


----------



## r9 (Jun 3, 2009)

My name is r9 and I`m a addict. 100 times a day I visit www.techpowerup.com. I post but not too often.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ...
> 
> I spent a total of about 8hrs on TPU today.



Yea, I am with you with the 8 hours thing.   Hence the boss statement earlier.  This place is GREAT!!!  Thanks to W1zz for an awesome site!!!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

TPU has changed my life (really), and I'm on this forum mostly all the time lol. When its boring at work I'm at TPU, when I come home I check TPU and I spent a few hours daily on it. I also post much, however I ain't a friggin post whore like h3ll 

So yeah. I'm an addict.

Oh by the way, I came for the same reason, the Case Gallery


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

MRCL...You are an addict.  But have great advice too.  All you of you guys (and girls as the case may be) rock.  I will take this time to thank all of you for everyone here.  This forum is the best Tech forum on the web...PERIOD.

BTW, my (soon to be ex) wife hate TPU.  Just another reason I love it.  

EDIT:  I am wondering where Shadow is...I know he is an addict.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

JATownes said:


> I will take this time to thank all of you for everyone here.  This forum is the best Tech forum on the web...PERIOD.



Ill +1 that , Always happy to show my support for TPU.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking at post per day I guess alot of us are. Especially Fitseries. His post per day is the highest of all of us I think.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello my name is Mlee49 and I'm a TPU addict...


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hello my name is Mlee49 and I'm a TPU addict...



Hello, mlee49. Don't be ashamed, we all share the same addiction


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

im ALWAYS online so tpu is one of my most visited sites.

i've been a member here since october 07 and im almost to 10k posts.

i've made TONS of threads and i am the reason tpu has a whole subforum dedicated to WCG.(MANY others helped get us there but i started the WCG team for TPU.)

for some reason im very influential here on tpu.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 3, 2009)

TPU is like always in opened in my browser. And i dont think there's anyone out here that doesnt visit daily


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im ALWAYS online so tpu is one of my most visited sites.
> 
> i've been a member here since october 07 and im almost to 10k posts.
> 
> ...



Face it, you're a living legend.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

not that i try to be one.

im just some shitty kid that has EXTREME ADHD and cannot stop toying with everything in sight. i have acquired a *HUGE*amount of knowledge over the past 3 years and i try to help and share what i know with anyone and everyone i can.

i must be one of them ppl that just naturally can learn something new really quickly. i also like to perfect any skill/talent that i acquire.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

I can tell you Fits...You influenced my buying 2 months ago.  Solely on yours and CDAWalls recommendations/advice.  You guys cause me to buy more hardware.  I LOVE YOU MAN  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2009)

i post here daily and here's another one! 

someone post something i can reply to so that i can post again! i been slacking lately


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

intel igent said:


> i post here daily and here's another one!
> 
> someone post something i can reply to so that i can post again! i been slacking lately



AGP is DEAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> AGP is DEAD!!!!!!!!!



LMAO.   

Let it begin.  HAHAHAHA


----------



## enaher (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW im the only one the post's weekly, jajaja i barely have time now days


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2009)

Gam'ster said:


> AGP is DEAD!!!!!!!!!



i know lol prolly gonna retire my rig to surfing duties only when the new one come's in 

maybe i'll fold? what do you thnk i can do with a p4 presscot and a 3850AGP?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

get that P4 chrunching... link in my sig


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 3, 2009)

intel igent said:


> i know lol prolly gonna retire my rig to surfing duties only when the new one come's in
> 
> maybe i'll fold? what do you thnk i can do with a p4 presscot and a 3850AGP?



Your rig is sweet, if we all were to keep our rigs as long as u Intel would be in the same boat as AMD where a few months ago lol. I miss my old P4 on times served me well for 3 years. Im back on 939 atm AM2 mobo is bricked but may wait for I5 shaping up to be a good platform.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 3, 2009)

I am, I post here everyday.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to read the forums and the news, to post reply... and i think we are all addicted to each other in some way


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 3, 2009)

I may not post daily, but I spend way too much time here.

Could be worse. Could be porn.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not a daily poster but i'm online like 2-3 hours/day (now that i'm a workahoolic), but when i'm not working i spend like 8-10 hours/day on *TPU*...


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I may not post daily, but I spend way too much time here.
> 
> Could be worse. Could be porn.




It is....It is TECH PORN.  My favorite kind of porn...Did you see the hot lines of that GTX295??   Wow.That PSU 12v rails get me all hot and bothered.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

JATownes said:


> It is....It is TECH PORN.  My favorite kind of porn...Did you see the hot lines of that GTX295??   Wow.That PSU 12v rails get me all hot and bothered.



As much as I like viewing sexy pictures of naked chips, I prefer real porn over tech porn any day lol. A naked RV790 getting nasty with an EK block is hawt tho.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1374268&postcount=87


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Then you are not a Major Addict, and this thread is not for you


----------



## stefanels (Jun 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> As much as I like viewing sexy pictures of naked chips, I prefer real porn over tech porn any day lol. A naked RV790 getting nasty with an EK block is hawt tho.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1374268&postcount=87



Nice GPU Waterblocks you have there...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> As much as I like viewing sexy pictures of naked chips, I prefer real porn over tech porn any day lol. A naked RV790 getting nasty with an EK block is hawt tho.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1374268&postcount=87


I'd take a couple of 4890's over my GF any day  (just kidding, I think..)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'd take a couple of 4890's over my GF any day  (just kidding, I think..)



Now that's a true tech addict!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey would cost less in the long run!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe he just doesn't like his GF much.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 4, 2009)

i check the site every day..like 5 to 6 times.... and  ALWAYS check the buy/sell/trade  forum.....even tho i am poor and cant buy anything...lol


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 4, 2009)

fritoking said:


> i check the site every day..like 5 to 6 times.... and  ALWAYS check the buy/sell/trade  forum.....even tho i am poor and cant buy anything...lol



Same here. I buy stuff, just not as much as I would like.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2009)

do i count?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Maybe he just doesn't like his GF much.



Nah I love 'er to death  (hopes she doesn't see my other two messages, ever lol)


----------



## Kursah (Jun 4, 2009)

This is the only forum on the web in any topic that keeps me coming back, the kickass community, top notch staff, relaxed situation, it's nice to browse, bs and help others on this forum. Glad to be a part of it and plan on sticking around.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't post daily,but.The one thing that starts to short me out in a bad way is the rare occasion of my internet down.The other thing is the very rare occasion of not being able to access TPU .I'm not a postwhore at all,but i do average about 2-3 hrs a day here at TPU.
LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2009)

Alright...been out for a while, but I see all of the ADDICTS I expected to see, but still missing a few...I haven't seen any mods admit to their addiction yet.  Glad to see CDAWall admit it , and I knew Shadowfold and Fits would be here.  I knew Daedulas and MRCL couldn't deny, but I just have one question...Where is FreakSavior at???  We all know he is an addict.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 4, 2009)

If my office blocked this site, I don't know what i would do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2009)

so this is towards no one in particular why is my SN said so weird lol i get

CDawall
Cdawall
CDAWall
CDAWALL

crazy shit like that to all its not a name its just a SN its cdawall nothing special nothing fancy


----------



## bogmali (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to post everyday but not because I'm an addict I have to update 2 threads on the WCG sub-forum on a daily basis


 Who am I kidding, I'm an addict damn it

For the record, hellbend4 has Fit beat when it comes to post/day numbers What a post whore


----------



## Duxx (Jun 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have to post everyday but not because I'm an addict I have to update 2 threads on the WCG sub-forum on a daily basis
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding, I'm an addict damn it
> ...



shadowfold is near 23/day.... thats just absurd! lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 4, 2009)

After I found this site: TPU  my life

:shadedshu


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have to post everyday *but not because I'm an addict* I have to update 2 threads on the WCG sub-forum on a daily basis
> 
> 
> *Who am I kidding, I'm an addict damn it*
> ...



LMAO.    That denial didn't last long.  

To cdawall:  <----Look.  I got it right this time.  



Duxx said:


> shadowfold is near 23/day.... thats just absurd! lol



Yea, shadowfold is SERIOUSLY addicted...is it time for an intervention??  No wait...I need his advice to much for an intervention.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2009)

my post counts pretty high. it'd be a lot higher, if i hadnt take a year or two away after i first signed up (i was a lurker/ATI tool only user)


----------



## JATownes (Jun 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my post counts pretty high. it'd be a lot higher, if i hadnt take a year or two away after i first signed up (i was a lurker/ATI tool only user)



HAHAHA.  I knew you couldn't deny your addiction either.  BTW...I have used your advice alot too.  Great moderator.  Thanks for everything you do here @ TPU.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2009)

i get lonely during certain hours here. all the american sleep, and i can refresh 4, 5 times without seeing any new posts 

nothing to read, nothing to moderate, nothing to poke fun at...


----------



## human_error (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm an addict, i read the forums all the time (last week 10 mins before my 4th year final exam at uni - my last ever exam - i was reading the news here instead of revising  )


----------



## MRCL (Jun 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i get lonely during certain hours here. all the american sleep, and i can refresh 4, 5 times without seeing any new posts
> 
> nothing to read, nothing to moderate, nothing to poke fun at...



We share the same pain. I'm like eight hours ahead of the US, so the action starts when I'm about to go to bed. Which usually gets delayed heavily if something interesting is happening here.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i get lonely during certain hours here. all the american sleep, and i can refresh 4, 5 times without seeing any new posts
> 
> nothing to read, nothing to moderate, nothing to poke fun at...



West Coast guys get that too if they stay up late enough 

And I feel ya with the low PPD.  I took a year or two off from TPU myself.  But now I'm here to stay!


----------



## zAAm (Jun 4, 2009)

I joined TPU back in 2005 and I posted daily then. Then a long time went by that I forgot about TPU until recently when I rediscovered it.  Had a bit to catch up on because the forums are WAY busier than they were in 2005.

Now I'm a daily poster all over again! 
TPU FTW!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## pajama (Jun 4, 2009)

I probably don't count (look at my stars). I do spend about an hour a day reading as much as possible and trying to learn everything. Occasionally I post if I feel I can help. At my age just waking up on the right side of the sod makes my day.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 4, 2009)

I may post much...but i'm always checking the site/forums hourly (maybe more at times)...Im the kind of person that only says stuff when I'm sure I know what i'm talking about.   But i'm always here reading stuff and learning tons.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 12, 2009)

hello, I'm addicted to computers and sex. -revenge-


----------



## Kreij (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think that being on TPU regularly (or even constantly) is an addiction. 
TPU is an invaluable resource for technical information and a place to share your knowledge or experiences with hardware/software to many peoiple who are looking for answers.
Our community of geeks(tm) is one of the best on the internet for fast responses and good information for almost anything tech related. The light hearted attitude of most members and the rather mild restrictions of what is acceptable to post make it a pleasure to be a member.
@W1zz ... Thank you


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

Shadowfold better be on here, he's 24/7 on here.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 12, 2009)

I took a short while away posting maybe once a week or so back when I first signed up. But now I'm coming back and attempting to assist.
But TPU has always had me addicted since day one. Even though I didn't post that much when I first signed up...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes yes i am how could i not be addicted to the greatest forum on the net.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for some reason im very influential here on tpu.



Now THAT'S an understatement. 

I'm here every day, sometimes for hours.  I don't post that often, but offer my thoughts when I can.  

Although I don't think of TPU as an addiction, it is a Nasty Habit.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Now THAT'S an understatement.
> 
> I'm here every day, sometimes for hours.  I don't post that often, but offer my thoughts when I can.
> 
> Although I don't think of TPU as an addiction, it is a Nasty Habit.



Nasty habit? Its a productive, economy friendly hobby.

Productive because: You build and create something that you can use, and you gain a lot of knowledge that brings you forward in life

Economy friendly because: Well, admit it, since you're on TPU, you waste tons of cash on hardware you basically do not need. Like me. I don't need two watercooled 4890s, but I have them, of course only to help the economy.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 13, 2009)

And you get to meet plenty of great ppl from all over the world as well.

Mrcl whatever money you dont need you can send it my way lol.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And you get to meet plenty of great ppl from all over the world as well.
> 
> Mrcl whatever money you dont need you can send it my way lol.



Yes, and even armed apes, creative vampires, programming wizzards, kung-fu rabbis etc. Its a fantasyland lol.

No, I gotta save money for the water cooled 295 thats going to be in my dual CPU system, which will also be water cooled


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Nasty habit? Its a productive, economy friendly hobby.



Just a lame attempt at a play on my username.  Besides, I meant Nasty in the good sense. 

Otherwise, I agree with you.  I have no need for 3 computers.  However, compared to my other hobby (cars), PC's are way cheaper.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i get lonely during certain hours here. all the american sleep, and i can refresh 4, 5 times without seeing any new posts
> 
> nothing to read, nothing to moderate, nothing to poke fun at...



Post things that are against the rules and then give yourself infractions.
It will at least keep you busy.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Post things that are against the rules and then give yourself infractions.
> It will at least keep you busy.



lol, were you around when i stole w1zzards avatar and drew googly eyes on it?

i scored infractions for that one


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol ... yeah I saw that, but didn't know you got infractions for it.
I know what you mean though. When I was moderating GPU there were a lot of very slow times.
I tried to start new threads on different topics just to get people posting.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

so how many of you went crazy when TPU had a half-crash earlier?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> so how many of you went crazy when TPU had a half-crash earlier?



count me out 
I never ever go to the TPU homepage


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> count me out
> I never ever go to the TPU homepage



i had problems with the forums, no pictures loaded... everything was plain text.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2009)

Could we get this thread moved to an appropriate forum?  The Comments/Feedback section is for comments/feedback pertaining to the website not it's members addictions.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i had problems with the forums, no pictures loaded... everything was plain text.



 then It didn't happen/affect me LOL


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, count me in. Close to the 5k milestone and I can link 90% of my computer knowledge back to this site - if I hadnt have found this site I wouldnt be about to study / go into the career path that I am going to - yes, I owe a lot to this site.

Its set as my homepage (forums) and I always have a tab open on here whatever im doing - its become routine now, when I wake up I check TPU, Facebook, Email then start chatting away on steam 

Id like to extend a special thanks to 2 people really - Jr as he was the first person that properly spoke to me, and made me feel welcome at first. And Alex - he's kept me going over the past few months, be it tempting me to buy new things or enjoying a 2am chat. Proud to call him a friend tbh


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Could we get this thread moved to an appropriate forum?  The Comments/Feedback section is for comments/feedback pertaining to the website not it's members addictions.



w1zz is the only one with rights over this forum section.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> so how many of you went crazy when TPU had a half-crash earlier?



That would be me

I have become a TPU JUNKIE and I post daily. Since the day I first discovered TPU I have been hooked on helping other people and taking in great advice to expand my knowledge in the PC world. This is the best forum I have been apart of because everyone gets along, we are all friends here

Shouts go out to the "Case Mod Gallery"


----------



## MRCL (Jun 19, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> That would be me
> 
> I have become a TPU JUNKIE and I post daily. Since the day I first discovered TPU I have been hooked on helping other people and taking in great advice to expand my knowledge in the PC world. This is the best forum I have been apart of because everyone gets along, we are all friends here
> 
> Shouts go out to the "Case Mod Gallery"



True that! I came for the case gallery, out of boredom at work. I stayed because of the nice atmosphere. And I don't want to think about the money I spent on hardware just because I got hooked on TPU... if it weren't for TPU I'd still be with a p4...


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> so how many of you went crazy when TPU had a half-crash earlier?



Count one here.  I had to watch TV.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im ALWAYS online so tpu is one of my most visited sites.
> 
> i've been a member here since october 07 and im almost to 10k posts.
> 
> ...



shit man 10000+ posts you need help my friend lol


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 21, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> shit man 10000+ posts you need help my friend lol



not really
iT's mostly shadowfold and me lol


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> shit man 10000+ posts you need help my friend lol



Lol you think thats bad check out h3llb3nd4 post count lol


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aren't there another option? I don't post daily but I definitely check new posts daily.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!  I have been moving and just got my rig and net access back up proper.  This thread took off while I was gone.  Hello to all, glad to be back...I got ALOT of catching up to do.  

Good news is I spent about 12 hours polishing up my rig.  (SHINY).  

BTW, Happy Fathers Day to all...


----------



## Inioch (Jun 21, 2009)

fritoking said:


> i check the site every day..like 5 to 6 times.... and  ALWAYS check the buy/sell/trade  forum.....even tho i am poor and cant buy anything...lol



Same here dude. I seem to be coming back more and more. Gf seems to be getting more and more annoyed all the time 

I joined the forum after reading some great stuff when I was buying my current rig and just keep coming back. Guess I should seriously get a more frequent job so I could afford new hw more often. Now it's more like get an idea for a rig -> work for six months -> come home -> buy a new rig -> start planning the next rig -> go to work again.

At some point I should probably use some of that money to pay the morgage off


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Gf seems to be getting more and more annoyed all the time



Haha, when I was at my ex-gfs house, I used to check TPU every now an then. She was always like: 
- You on that site again? Go off that stupid site now! *rubs boobs on my back* 
- But I need to check the new reviews, and there are responds on my thread, and look at that sweet new GPU
- GF leaves annoyed


----------



## Inioch (Jun 21, 2009)

I can definitely relate to that  Why is it that you always find the most interesting threads when you're supposed to go to sleep? 

Like last night, I got back from work @ 6am, thought I'd just check Hattrick and TPU, ended up spending 2,5h browsing the threads here. Gf wakes up at around 8 and didn't quite appriciate the necessity of TPU at that hour when I was supposed to be sleeping


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol gotta get your priorities right.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol gotta get your priorities right.



I admit as she was standing next to me only wearing panties I let go of TPU
Womens weapons always work.


----------



## Inioch (Jun 21, 2009)

We are weak my friends. Have to admit it, they can make us do mostly anything just by asking, while wearing nothing but panties


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah that was basically the only way my ex would get me off lol wearing the sexy red lingerie i bought her. Afterwards though id be thinking "wonder what happening on TPU now" lol.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yeah that was basically the only way my ex would get me off lol wearing the sexy red lingerie i bought her. Afterwards though id be thinking "wonder what happening on TPU now" lol.



If you think about that while gettin it on, you seriously need help


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> If you think about that while gettin it on, you seriously need help



whaddya think this threads for?


----------



## Inioch (Jun 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yeah that was basically the only way my ex would get me off lol wearing the sexy red lingerie i bought her. Afterwards though id be thinking "wonder what happening on TPU now" lol.



All one can say to that is: 

 This is one of those threads that I don't want the gf to see. Requires some heavy usage of tabs. (small apartment)


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

hey i was just being honest.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> whaddya think this threads for?



I don't think about TPU or hardware, I need my blood elsewhere during this special time. 

Actually I want to tidy up my room. It looks like a friggin shop. Computer parts everywhere. But I end up here every five minutes, damnit.


----------



## Inioch (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, I'm supposed to be barbequing right now. Damn, I think the food is burning...

See you guys later.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Yep, I'm supposed to be barbequing right now. Damn, I think the food is burning...
> 
> See you guys later.



i'm supposed to be setting up my media PC... remote desktop lets me multi task.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

Also the interesting chatter drew you away hey Mussels lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Also the interesting chatter drew you away hey Mussels lol.



thanks to my awesome skills, i managed the following:

Lug 40" HDTV out of my room, back to lounge (1 minute)
Install windows 7 from USB (14 minutes)
check emails for TPU notifications
Install drivers, antivirus, windows updates, reboot (4 minutes)
check emails for TPU notifications
reboot while lugging TV back to bedroom (1 minute)
check emails for TPU notifications
login via remote desktop, setup utorrent/DC++ hub/TS2 server (3 minutes)
check emails for TPU notifications
*now*


just doing it so often has got me into a routine where i can have a PC up and gaming ready from a blank hard drive, in under 30 minutes


----------



## Triprift (Jun 21, 2009)

Youd be knackered doing that woudnt ya considering its 1 in the morning were you are.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Youd be knackered doing that woudnt ya considering its 1 in the morning were you are.



i normally stay up til 4-5am 


i was just at a 50 person LAN, got about 400GB of movies*, so i'll be having late nights for a loooong time to come.



*All of which i legally own on DVD, and merely acquired digital versions which i am legally entitled to in my country. cough.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i normally stay up til 4-5am
> 
> 
> i was just at a 50 person LAN, got about 400GB of movies*, so i'll be having late nights for a loooong time to come.
> ...



LOL

I'm surprised mussels!
do you even have a job?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm surprised mussels!
> do you even have a job?



uni student.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ.......grow up - there a other sites that are better ... such as....and then there is....and...well okay I am addicted...


----------



## MRCL (Jun 21, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> Jesus Christ.......grow up - there a other sites that are better ... such as....and then there is....and...well okay I am addicted...



There are many sites like TPU. I tried quite some, most of them being German (no language barrier lol)... but TPU just has that certain something that makes it stand out.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem...


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> There are many sites like TPU. I tried quite some, most of them being German (no language barrier lol)... but TPU just has that certain something that makes it stand out.



well German is´nt a barrier for me either (living in Denmark near the German border) ... but you are hitting the duck there ... a certain something .. is a good way to describe it ...it´s allmost like .... like ....MohrHuhn...


----------



## MRCL (Jun 22, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> well German is´nt a barrier for me either (living in Denmark near the German border) ... but you are hitting the duck there ... a certain something .. is a good way to describe it ...it´s allmost like .... like ....MohrHuhn...



Omg Moorhuhn... I should play that again... everybody played that back then. The economy lost millions and millions of money due to that game.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Omg Moorhuhn... I should play that again... everybody played that back then. The economy lost millions and millions of money due to that game.



Yeah....my boss hated me for bringing that game to the company....but it was fun...as I recall it there were several flavours....or do I have a memory break there??


----------



## MRCL (Jun 22, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> Yeah....my boss hated me for bringing that game to the company....but it was fun...as I recall it there were several flavours....or do I have a memory break there??



Moorhuhn 2, Moorhuhn Snow themed, egypt themed, Moorhuhn Kart...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

wtf is this morhuhn


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wtf is this morhuhn




Google it - download one of the free ones - and try it - best ever time killer ..... 
Is 10 times better than Prototype


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wtf is this morhuhn



Its something like the mascot of Johnny Walker. They released a free advertising game called Moorhuhnjagd (grouse hunt), basically you have two minutes time to shoot as many grouses flying across the screen and set a highscore.

See Wikipedia


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 23, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yeah that was basically the only way my ex would get me off lol wearing the sexy red lingerie i bought her. Afterwards though id be thinking "wonder what happening on TPU now" lol.



i bet you were like "oh baby your almost as sexy as that i7 quad 295gtx setup"


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> i bet you were like "oh baby your almost as sexy as that i7 quad 295gtx setup"



Two nanoseconds later:


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Two nanoseconds later:



i remember when i was young, being asked by my (then) GF if diablo II was "really that much more interesting than me"

After about a minute i said "yes, yes it is"
surprisingly, she didnt break up with me


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i remember when i was young, being asked by my (then) GF if diablo II was "really that much more interesting than me"
> 
> After about a minute i said "yes, yes it is"
> surprisingly, she didnt break up with me



I bow before thee


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 23, 2009)

I was once addicted to TPU (about 6 month ago) but i lost my interest in everything due to a medication which is now gone.. i feel like posting again.. hope this mood wont go away!


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 23, 2009)

My GF play WoW. But I don't. Is there something wrong there?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> My GF play WoW. But I don't. Is there something wrong there?



see if you can lure her off the PC with sex. If you cant... somethings wrong.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2009)

My fiance was into CS:S for awhile, but not anymore Now she just complains about me always being on the computer. haha she asked me if I could have sex with my comp would I?  mmmmmm


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 23, 2009)

just tell her u want insert your hard drive into her slot


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 23, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> My fiance was into CS:S for awhile, but not anymore Now she just complains about me always being on the computer. haha she asked me if I could have sex with my comp would I?  mmmmmm



define sex ... please


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> just tell her u want insert your hard drive into her slot



slot what? wouldn't it be i want to stick my optical disk into your optical disk drive?


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> define sex ... please



All is explained in this book:


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldnt be on tpu right now if i had something better to do, then i would realise having stuff to do isnt as fun as i thought it would be and ditch that and go back to tpu.

Its a viscous cycle you think you want more than to read and post on tpu everyday but really you do that because thats what you love.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> All is explained in this book:



I meant ...define sex with a computer...   my imagination is failing me here


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey girl, I'm gonna buffer overflow all over your OS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2009)

i think i maybe addicted... not sure... more like just a passtime till i see the gf...ok i'm addicted


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2009)

physical sex between a human and a pc  no idea how that would happen


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> physical sex between a human and a pc  no idea how that would happen



Via USB, how else.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Via USB, how else.



 is that for real?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that for real?



Yes... there are even more lifelike versions

I believe there was a game where the controller had the form of the female anatomy, and you controlled the game by using your natural instincts...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yes... there are even more lifelike versions
> 
> I believe there was a game where the controller had the form of the female anatomy, and you controlled the game by using your natural instincts...



 I want that game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Via USB, how else.



You might want to put a warning on that link so I don't get expelled from my university for clicking on it...

Just sayin. :shadedshu


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You might want to put a warning on that link so I don't get expelled from my university for clicking on it...
> 
> Just sayin. :shadedshu



haha yeah, now I gotta delete my history files from the women


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2009)

a usb vagina now that pretty much sums up that mystery


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You might want to put a warning on that link so I don't get expelled from my university for clicking on it...
> 
> Just sayin. :shadedshu



Lol. Its a link related to the question of human/computer intercourse, what did you expect, Mickey Mouse?

But I hear you, just checking the daily news site where I work can lead to me being accused of trying to look at porn when all I wanted to read is an article about childrens letters to God. I don't want to know what those kids wrote him lol.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I was once addicted to TPU (about 6 month ago) but i lost my interest in everything due to a medication which is now gone.. i feel like posting again.. hope this mood wont go away!



Mood has stayed and i post daily again if i have time.. i feel a little bit worried though that i lose control of TPUing


----------



## MRCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Mood has stayed and i post daily again if i have time.. i feel a little bit worried though that i lose control of TPUing



Don't worry, you only have lost control if you sit on TPU in the middle of the night in your underwear *looks at self* Wait shit


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Don't worry, you only have lost control if you sit on TPU in the middle of the night in your underwear *looks at self* Wait shit



*looks at self* haha, the sleeping bag makes it so you cant tell


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 1, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Don't worry, you only have lost control if you sit on TPU in the middle of the night in your underwear *looks at self* Wait shit



*looks at self*
*turns away immediately...*

damned 1Gb CAP!!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

i've just spent 48 hours diagnosing BSOD's thinking they were related to my new ram, and found out they're related to a shitty beta program called netlimiter 3.

too much rage to sleep.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've just spent 48 hours diagnosing BSOD's thinking they were related to my new ram, and found out they're related to a shitty beta program called netlimiter 3.
> 
> too much rage to sleep.



This is when a rubber brick wall to administer forehead to would be handy.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Don't worry, you only have lost control if you sit on TPU in the middle of the night in your underwear *looks at self* Wait shit



Oh no.   This can't be me.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Inioch (Jul 5, 2009)

Once again staying up when the lady nags about sleeping. "But I'm just trying to help some guy oc his cpu!" When did that explanation stop working?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 5, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Once again staying up when the lady nags about sleeping. "But I'm just trying to help some guy oc his cpu!" When did that explanation stop working?



Has it ever worked? The last chick I explained overclocking to (SHE wanted to know about) didn't understand why you would do that. I mean


----------



## Inioch (Jul 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Has it ever worked? The last chick I explained overclocking to (SHE wanted to know about) didn't understand why you would do that. I mean



 We'll it used to, although I might have left out the part what I'm trying to help the guy with...

Overclocking, we do it so our computers wouldn't work all the time 

Sad edit: I just felt the need to check TPU one last time before sleep. This is written through wlan on my mobile while the girlfriend is sleeping half naked a feet away.

Why oh why are we (I) so addicted. Now I'll really sleep and see if she didn't notice what I was doing.


----------

